# Adding stripes to fur



## littleblue-fox (Jan 17, 2010)

Im making a new tail for a con/night out soon and it's based on the Cheshire Cat (its an alice in wonderland theme)

Just wondering if anyone had any tips on how to sew stripes into fur. 

Would i have to cut two shades of fur into strips and sew them together individually before making the tail?
Or can i just sew one colour straight on top of it?

Or would i be better dyeing the fur? if so, what kind of dye is compatible with fur?

I normally work with fabrics for cosplay and the most i've ever made from fur is simple ears/tails - never anything striped and its hard to find pink/black striped fur in my area :S

CHeers
xxox


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 17, 2010)

I have heard that using a sharpy works well...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 17, 2010)

Depending upon your colors you could use some dye(the darker color) and paint on the bands. But, you will have to be very patient and pay attention to what you are doing. You will have to paint one half of the bands first, and then paint the other half when the first half dries.

India Ink if you can get the right color is one option for this, just dilute it with some water. Or you can use acrylic based paints like Createx (but you need to fiddle to dilute the mixture so it dyes the tail but doesn't gunk up and change the fur texture too much.

The other good option would be to cut out the individual stripes rather precisely, and sew them together. Then you will want to pay attention to when you sow the verticle line on either side, to match up your stripes so you don't have one side off, throwing all the bands off. I know a lot of people are fond of sewing machines but honestly just set aside a few days to sit and be patient with it, and hand sowing your stripes will turn out a much better tail than using a sewing machine.


----------



## Housefull (Jan 18, 2010)

ok so FA I need your help!

i am a furry that doesn't want a full fursuit i just want a top shirt, paws, feet that can go outside, a tail and a head. i want them all custom too. but i havent found a good site that does fursuit shirts. i know they are referred to as a 3/4 suit. and i have a whole bunch of different features that i can give a reference drawing for and a full description about.

Thank you for your time and help, JYNX!!!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 18, 2010)

Housefull said:


> ok so FA I need your help!
> 
> i am a furry that doesn't want a full fursuit i just want a top shirt, paws, feet that can go outside, a tail and a head. i want them all custom too. but i havent found a good site that does fursuit shirts. i know they are referred to as a 3/4 suit. and i have a whole bunch of different features that i can give a reference drawing for and a full description about.
> 
> Thank you for your time and help, JYNX!!!


 
well you could make your own 3/4 suit. that way you get what you want and it would probably cost cheaper


----------

